# Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?



## luko1662 (14. Okt. 2010)

hallo
ab wieviel grad c sterben die bakies im filter ??
oder hat sich das bei 4 grad in der nacht schon erledigt ?
Detlef


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: filterbakterien*

Das kommt auf das Filtermedium an, __ Hel-x stellt den Betrieb früher ein als Japanmatten, warum ? Keine Ahnung.

Aber bei 4° Wassertemperatur ist wohl nicht mehr viel los bei den kleinen Helferlein.


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: filterbakterien*

Nabend Detlef.
Mein Koi-Händler hat mir erzählt, dass die meisten Filterbakterien bei 10-12°C absterben.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: filterbakterien*

Wir reden hier von Wassertemperatur, nicht Lufttemperatur. Nur mal zur Klarstellung.

Also 4° Luft aber 15° Wasser = Alles noch OK


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Ja^^
ich meinte WT

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## drwr (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hallo,

das hängt von der Art des Bakteriums ab. Manche bilden Sporen und überleben den Winter
mühelos.
Aber da die Fische, wenn sie nicht mehr gefüttert werden auch weniger Bakterienfutter ausscheiden verhungern einige unter diesen Umständen.
Würden alle schlapp machen müßtest Du jedes Frühjahr neu anfangen  und das ist bekanntermaßen nicht der Fall.
Also keine Panik.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## jochen (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hallo,

so ist es Wolfgang...

Die Bakterien vermindern bei kühlen Temps (10-12°C.) ihre Umwandlungsprozesse sehr stark,,
jedoch gleicht sich das wieder mit dem geringeren Stoffwechsel der Tiere im Winter aus.

Absterben im Grossen Sinne wird da nichts, Bakterien sind viel härter im Nehmen als mancher denkt.

Kläranlagen zB, werden im Winter auch nicht geschlossen...,
hier wirkt sich aber das kuschelig warme Milieu... in der Kanalisation und anschliesend in den Klärbecken, auf die Bakterien positiv aus, zu 4°C. kommt es da im Normalfall nicht.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Solange das Wasser flüssig ist, leben da drin (bzw. am Substrat) Bakterien - auch Filterbakterien.
Allerdings sind das rechte Sensibelchen 
und nach einer längerfristigen Wassertemperaturänderung von nur 2°C
sterben die ursprünglichen Lebensgemeinschaften (fast) aus
und werden durch neue Arten ersetzt.
Meines Wissens gibt es nur im Bereich 28...30°C ein "Loch",
in dem die Filter folglich schlecht funktionieren.

Womit Jochen aber zweifellos recht hat,
ist dass die Lebensprozesse der Bakterien und damit auch ihre Abbauleistung 
mit sinkender Temperatur auch abnehmen:
Drum legen wir die Wurst ja auch in den Kühlschrank!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Sind die kaufbaren Bakkis nicht schockgefrostet bzw. getrocknet ? Wie überleben die dass denn dann


----------



## jochen (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hi,



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es nur im Bereich 28...30°C ein "Loch",
> in dem die Filter folglich schlecht funktionieren.
> 
> !




habe ich auch schon ab und an im I Net gelesen,
kann ich aber nach meinen Erfahrungen und wohl Tausender anderer Aquarianer, welche die Becken bei diesen Temperaturen fahren, nicht bestätigen.

Momentan laufen bei mir 4 Becken um die 29 °C,
(Altum Haltung, Pt. scalare Zucht und Aufzucht)
und das schon über Jahre.
Probleme mit der Nitrifikation in diesen Becken hatte ich da nie, 
ich muss auch keinen anderen Aufwand im Vergleich zu Becken mit etwa 20- 27 °C. betreiben, um die Bakkis am Umwandeln zu halten.

Ab und an __ senke ich die Temperaturen, pH und Leitfähigkeit um die Tiere zum ablaichen zu bringen (Simulation der Regenzeit) über Tage sehr stark. (Die Temp.um fast 6-8 °C.)
Auch bei diesen Situationen konnte ich keine Veränderung der Nitrifikation erkennen.

Ich denke mal im Hobby, kann man Temperaturschwankungen in Bezug auf Bakterien wohl eher locker sehen.

Selbst bei der Onlinemessung im Klärwerk, erkennt man keine grossen "Anstrengungen" der Bakkis bei einer Temperaturumstellung,
ausser wenns mal tiefer (wie oben beschrieben) wie 12°C. geht, dieses gilt natürlich auch in unseren Hobby.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Henkkaas (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: filterbakterien*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Nabend Detlef.
> Mein Koi-Händler hat mir erzählt, dass die meisten Filterbakterien bei 10-12°C absterben.
> 
> MFG aus Berlin



Moin moin zusammen... 
also das mit den 10-12°Grad Wassertemperatur ist Blödsinn dann könnten wir ja jetzt langsam alle unsere Filter abklemmen da darin alles tot ist.

Die Bakkis werden mir abnehmender temperatur weniger und gehen auch in eine Art Winterruhe und fahren auf Sparfdlamme aber ein wenig passiert da trotzdem und deshlb schalten wir ja auch nicht den Filter über  die Winterzeit aus! Solange das Wasser fliesst ist da auch Leben drin.... natürlich weiniger als im Hochsommer ;-)


----------



## KTB (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Also ich baue meine Filteranlage im Winter komplett ab, hat bisher immer funktioniert, das Wasser war bis zur Frühjahr Algenblüte den ganzen Winter über klar...
Den Filter und somit auch Umwelzbetrieb habe stelle ich aber erst ein wenn die Fische sich richtung Grund begeben haben und dort anfangen Winterruhe zu halten....
Daher fange ich z.B. im Frühjahr immer bei "0" Bakterien an...

Gruß


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Sind die kaufbaren Bakkis nicht schockgefrostet bzw. getrocknet ? Wie überleben die dass denn dann


Ganz sicher nicht: Die sind ALLE hinüber
und wären sie es nicht, 
dann wären es mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht die Richtigen für DEINE Verhältnisse 
hinsichtlich Wasscherchemie und Temperatur.

Ich halte das für schiere Bauernfängerei;
da wird Ahnungslosen um bares Geld Wirkungsloses verkauft,
das noch dazu völlig unnötig für Teich und Aquarium ist:
Dort kommen die genau richtigen Bakterien nämlich von ganz allein
und das auch noch völlig kostenlos!

Die gehen auch nicht in eine Winterruhe; die sterben einfach weitgehend ab
und werden von den für die aktuellen Verhältnisse passenden Stämmen abgelöst.


----------



## jochen (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hi KTB



KTB schrieb:


> Daher fange ich z.B. im Frühjahr immer bei "0" Bakterien an...



uiiii,

so ist das nicht, 
in deinen ganzen Teich sind Bakterienstämme auf dem Substrat,
bei deinen Beispiel fehlen nur die zusätzlichen Flächen zur Besiedlung der Bakterien auf dem Filtersubstrat.

Bei mir wird auch der Filter über dem Winter abgebaut.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## KTB (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Na um so besser ...das das Wasser nicht Bakterienfrei ist, war mir aber klar 
Meinte nur das mein __ Filtersystem und Teich halt jedes Frühjahr aufś neue
anfangen muss sich auf die "warme" jahreszeit ein zu stellen.

Gruß


----------



## jochen (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hallo Peter,



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> die sterben einfach weitgehend ab
> und werden von den für die aktuellen Verhältnisse passenden Stämmen abgelöst.



naja absterben tun sie nicht,
sie wandeln sich um (es erfolgt ein Umbau der gesamten Zelle), und passen sich an der neuen Situation an.

Aber ich denke mal das geht zu weit, in Grossen und Ganzen meinen wir das Selbe.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hallo Peter,

ich habe bisher nur die von OASE benutzt und da ich im Winter meine Filterung ausschalte stellte ich doch ein erheblich schnelleres einfahren mit diesem Bakterienpülverchen verteilt in meinen __ Hel-X Kammern fest. Ohne eine kleine Zugabe dauerte es länger. Wie Oase die Bakkis nun konserviert , So ne Packung reicht bei mir locker 5 Jahre.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ... stellte ich doch ein erheblich schnelleres einfahren mit diesem Bakterienpülverchen verteilt in meinen __ Hel-X Kammern fest. Ohne eine kleine Zugabe dauerte es länger. ...


Wie stellst du fest, dass es schneller geht?
Hast du den zeitlichen Verlauf der Abbauleistung mit und ohne Impfung gemessen?

@Jochen: 
Da mag schon sicher etwas dran sein, 
aber zumindestens teilweise kommt es infolge eines Temperaturwechsels zu einem Populationswechsel im Bakterienrasen,
wo die einen Bakterienarten durch die anderen abgelöst werden.
Ich habe die Ergebnisse einer Studie (ich war da technisch beteiligt) in guter Erinnerung,
wonach die Zusammensetzung der Bakterien alle 2 Grad grundsätzlich anders aussah,
wobei das natürlich nicht der einzige Parameter war, der einen Einfluss hat:
Auch die aktuelle Wasserchemie und insbesodere die Art und Menge der Belastung
bestimmten maßgeblich, welche Bakterienarten am Abbau werkten.

Wie das jetzt die Oase-Leutchen schaffen sollen, ein

für ALLE infrage kommenden Temperaturbereiche und 
für ALLE vorkommenden Schadstoffkonzentrationen 
bei ALLEN denkbaren Wasserchemieverhältnissen
LANG HALTBARES Konzentrat zusammenstellen
(wir haben hier im Forum schon erörtert, dass diese Bakkis z.B. Sauerstoffarmut nur wenige Stunden überleben),
muss jeder für sich beurteilen.
Nach allen mir vorliegenden Fakten schaut´s für mich einfach so aus,
dass das konventionelle Einfahren des Filters schon mal 3 Wochen dauert,
während man es MIT "Kauf-Bakterien" auf zackige 21 Tage beschleunigen kann.
Schaden wird´s nicht, aber man kann genausogut die Euro in bar in den Teich werfen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Aha, also bist du der Meinung dass die Bakkis nur für neu angelegte Teiche sinvoll sind und keine jährliche Saisonstartgabe erfoderlich ist. ?

Ohne Bakkis waren es bei mir auch 3-4 Wochen, mit nem Eßlöffel Bakkis dauerte es nur 1 Woche bis das Wasser kristallklar war. Kann aber auch an den unterschiedlich vorherrschenden Klimaverhältnissen, Pflanzenwachstum und co gelegen haben. Na ja, Dose ist gekauft und geöffnet und wird die nächsten 5 Jahre noch genutzt.


----------



## jochen (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hi Peter,



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> @Jochen:
> Da mag schon sicher etwas dran sein,
> aber zumindestens teilweise kommt es infolge eines Temperaturwechsels zu einem Populationswechsel im Bakterienrasen,
> wo die einen Bakterienarten durch die anderen abgelöst werden.
> ...



das stimmt ja meines Wissens alles so wie du es beschreibst,
der einzige Unterschied den ich meine ist,

das die Bakterien nicht absterben, sondern sie wandeln sich um und passen sich den Gegebenheiten an.

Bin zwar kein Freund von irgendwelchen Internetseiten in Foren,
aber ich denke das ist eine sehr gute Seite dazu.

http://www.aquacare.de/info/veroeff/bak2_nf/bak2_nf.htm

scrollen bis Physiologie der stickstoffoxidierenden Mikroorganismen...

dann weiter bis Temperatur



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Die gehen auch nicht in eine Winterruhe; die sterben einfach weitgehend ab
> .





Wenn es so wäre, käme es ja wie du es beschrieben hast, bei jedem Temperaturwechsel zu einem Massensterben auf dem Filtersubstrat und im Teich an Bakterien, ich denke das würde das Wasser, und somit die Biologie ernsthaft stören.
Zu vergleichen mit dem Supergau nach mehrstündigen Sauerstoffentzuges, und dem beim Filteranlauf sich einspülenten toten Bakterien.

@ Ralf,

die Trübung des Wassers sagt nicht viel über den Zustand der Nitrifikation aus, und die sollen ja solche Pülverchen vorantreiben.
Es gibt kristallglares Wasser das einfach Schei..e ist...

Soll natürlich nicht als Beispiel für deinen Teich sein, war nur eine Anmerkung.



MfG

Jochen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Danke Jochen - nur wie kann man das messen , die Wasserwerte waren auch vor dem Filteranschmeißen perfekt. Nur eben der Unterschied der Trübung war eben da (ohne UVC Betrieb).


----------



## jochen (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hi,

das kann man nur durch mehrmaliges Messen der verschiedenen Parameter nachweissen,
oder so.......https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29542

die Trübung sagt wie oben geschrieben eher wenig aus.

Wenn deine Wasserwerte perfekt waren, dann hättest du dir auch die Filterstarter sparen können...

Einfach die Filter/Pumpe an, in der Zeit bis die Fische ihren Stoffwechsel hochschrauben sollte auch dein Filter ohne jegliche Mittelchen fit sein, um deren erhöhten Stoffwechsel umzuwandeln/auszugleichen.


Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hi Jochen!
Das ist wirlklich ein toller Link, den du da in deinen Beitrag gestellt hast - Kompliment!
Es stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob das in der Praxis nicht ein wenig anders abläuft,
wie in den idealisierten Versuchsbedingungen beschrieben ist,
wo Reinkulturen von Nitrosomonas europaea untersucht wurden.
Wir haben doch stets ein buntes Gemisch an Bakterien
- in dem Artikel wurden ja nicht weniger als 25 verschiedene Arten angeführt!
Zumindestens bei den dort betrachteten Bakkis ist ein ausgeprägtes Temperaturverhalten messbar
und es ist sicher nicht extrem spekulativ, das auch den anderen Arten zu unterstellen.

Wahrscheinlich liegt die Wahrheit in der Mitte:
Als Teichbestauner stell man ja immer wieder fest,
dass Temperaturstürze oft massive Auswirkungen auf die Biologie haben,
was sich z.B. in wechselnder Transparenz des Wassers bemerkbar macht.
Dabei sind natürlich nicht nur die Filterbakterien ausschlaggebend, aber doch zumindestens auch!
Ob die dann in der Folge ihren Metabolismus umstellen oder sich Häufigkeitsverschiebungen ergeben,
tut wenig zur Sache: Es dauert einige Zeit (...Tage), bis wieder das Maximum der Abbauleistung erreicht ist.

Sehr interessant habe ich auch folgende Bemerkung gefunden,
die insbesondere die "Bakterienkäufer" lesen sollten:


> In der Natur kommen nitrifizierende Bakterien ubiquitär vor, d.h. sie sind in fast allen Biotopen der Erde anzutreffen.
> Nitrifikanten wurden aus Ackerböden, Waldböden, sauren Böden von Teeanbaugebieten, antarktischen Böden, australischen Wüstenböden,
> aus Süß-, Brack- und Meerwasser, aus Sedimenten, Rieselfeldern, Felsgestein, aus dem Trinkwassernetz von Boston,
> aus heißen Quellen, der Tiefsee und aus dem Sandstein des Kölner Doms isoliert und/oder nachgewiesen (Ramsch 1991).


Ob man also ein Schäuferl Erde oder ein Stück vom Kölner Dom in den Teich wirft - 
in beiden Fällen bringt man nitrifizierende Bakterien ein;
wo Ramsch aber KEINE gefunden hat, war in den Dosen, die der Teichfachhandel vertreibt.
(Vielleicht hat er dort aber auch nur nicht gesucht, weil dort keine erwartet wurden.)

@ Ralf,
KLAR ist nicht automatisch GUT (siehe auch die Leute, wo der Tierarzt öfter zu Besuch ist als die Oma)
und TRÜB ist nicht automatisch SCHLECHT (sonst würden die schönsten Koi nicht in "mudponds" gezüchtet).
Für die Wasserlebewesen gelten da ganz andere Kriterien
und nicht umsonst ist der Sehsinn bei vielen Fischen sehr schlecht ausgebildet,
während sie sich in Dunkelheit und Trübe hervorragend orientieren können.


----------



## jochen (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hi Peter,

naja ich habe ja geschrieben, alles was du zum Thema geschrieben hast bin ich deiner Meinung,
nur eben nicht das die Bakkis absterben bei Temperaturschwankungen, sondern das sie sich Umwandeln.



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Ob die dann in der Folge ihren Metabolismus umstellen oder sich Häufigkeitsverschiebungen ergeben,
> tut wenig zur Sache: Es dauert einige Zeit (...Tage), bis wieder das Maximum der Abbauleistung erreicht ist.
> .



Natürlich reagiert ein Teich und dessen Biologie auf Temperaturschwankungen,
dies bezieht sich aber nicht darauf...
 das,
 altes Leben der Nitrifikanten abstirbt und neues entsteht,
sondern das sich die Bakterien "etwas Zeit" nehmen zum Umwandeln ihrer Zelle.

Aber lassen wir das, ich habe es versucht zu erklären, 
mehrere Fachzeitschriften (zB. Korrespondenz Abwasser) beschreiben das, und irgendwann habe ich das auch so gelernt,
den Link habe ich eher zufällig ergoogelt, geht ja leicht heutzutage...

Wenn du oder jemand anders neue Erkentnisse findet, werde ich die natürlich schätzen...

Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bei wieviel °C sterben Filterbakterien?*

Hallo Jochen!
Ich glaub's dir ohnehin und schätze deine Fachkenntnis sehr.
Es ändert aber nicht wirklich Entscheidendes:
Das Schöne an einer biologischen Abwasserklärung ist ja
(und im Teichfilter ist grundsätzlich nicht anders),
dass sich die eben auf alle vorliegenden Verhältnisse einstellt (sogar die ungewöhnlichsten!).
Aaaaber sie braucht Zeit dafür - je nachdem Tage bis Wochen.

Signifikant ist aber auch die Abhängigkeit der Bakterien(-Leistung) von anderen Faktoren
wie pH-Wert, Art des aufzuarbeitenden Schadstoffes, CO2, Sauerstoff uvm.,
die nicht unterschätzt werden sollten.
Das sollte allen zu denken geben, 
die ihrem Teich Rosskuren mit Milchsäurebakterien oder sonstigen Stoffen, 
die in einem Teich nichts zu suchen  haben, verordnen.
Wenn dann aufgrund eines kapitalen pH-Sprunges zu ihrem Frohlocken sogar die Fadenalgen absterben
und danach vom leistungsstarken Filter eingesaugt werden,
kann man sich vorstellen, wie die Bakkis da drin die Augen rollen!


----------

